# New truck



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

2015 transit low top. Just need to find some downtime and I'll have one of the brutes mounted inside and ready to go


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice! I was really close to getting one a while back but ended up going with a Chevy van with kuv body instead. 

Keep us updated on how you like it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The field of view from driver seat is damn near 180 degree. Smooth ride but I haven't put anything in it yet. The back up cam is nice. Hopefully the cash will flow enough I'll have some nice pics of it done within the next month


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

What were you driving before and how does it stack up cargo room wise?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

It's a replacement for pulling an enclosed trailer. I have two brute jetters. One is set up inside a Chevy 1ton van the other inside the trailer. 

Once this is done I'm buying the trailer from my company to use for toys on the home front.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice looking rig there!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks nice, hopefully the bodies on these new fords last longer than the sprinters.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Wonder if the low top will become an aggravating factor? I imagine you will be haunched over even more than a regular size van when inside of it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Wondering why you went with the lowboy too. I can see it better on gas, but I would think it'd be a pain in the back to workout of unless you deliver cakes or flowers... No offense, Looks nice!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Makes complete sense to me, If I was setting up a jetter van, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I really really really wanted the tall boy.... Most of my jobs are in older parts of town with alleys and low lying trees. My trailer is tall and I scratched it up good. 

I went with low boy to be able to fit better. Hope I don't regret it


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm modifying my cart Jetter a bit to be more like the skid (sorry JNW John I know you read these forums) 

Completely removed the 12 gallon water tank hooked up a vertical 70 gallon and moved the gas tank and controls so they are all on the same side of the Jetter. I'll get some more pics as it goes into the van. 

I'm already sweating thinking about drilling into the transit floor. Any suggestions on that would be appreciated


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I'm modifying my cart Jetter a bit to be more like the skid (sorry JNW John I know you read these forums)
> 
> Completely removed the 12 gallon water tank hooked up a vertical 70 gallon and moved the gas tank and controls so they are all on the same side of the Jetter. I'll get some more pics as it goes into the van.
> 
> *I'm already sweating thinking about drilling into the transit floor*. Any suggestions on that would be appreciated


What specifically are you worried about?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> What specifically are you worried about?


Not doing it right the first time I guess. It's a brand new truck I just want everything to be clean and have a factory look


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd suggest to use a plywood template. Put your jetter on a piece of plywood and drill the mounting holes and cut the plywood to shape. Then have the plywood and position it in the van that works best. 

Then pull measurements to something that can be looked underneath....maybe the edge of the door, existing bolts etc. Then place the plywood under the van and make sure you're not going to drill through anything....brake or gas line etc. Now the plwood is a template for your holes. I'd also suggest making a cardboard template for the water tank and hose reels....and don't forget about the holes for the tank strapping. 

I'd use grade 8 bolts to fasten the jetter down, along with 2 strips of 1/4 painted steel to act like a big washer. Have the strips run side to side. Red loctite and nylon insert nuts will keep them tight. Paint the nuts underneath with some galvy rattle can.

Last thing is drill bits....make sure they're sharp and always use a center punch. I consider my drill doctor essential when working with steel projects. Can't wait to see the before and after pics.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Somebody has their thinking cap on today!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

How much for you to come do it?

But seriously that's a really good idea. I just held my breath with the Chevy van and hoped for the best and it played out. I'm not going that route with this thing


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

If strictly a jetter van then you won't be going in and out for this tool or that part. So being low has its advantages. It's like iI keep telling my wife. You can't have everything.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lettering done


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shelving and bulkhead done


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

A 70 gallon water tank is very heavy when full. My suggestion would be make a mounting plate that would span both frame rails and use ubolts to go around the frame verses drilling in to them. Also try to get it centered as good as possible, or make sure if it is side mounted that you have other equipment on the other side to off set it. That much weight can effect the way the vehicle drive/handles...

PS the van look great.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Greg755 said:


> A 70 gallon water tank is very heavy when full. My suggestion would be make a mounting plate that would span both frame rails and use ubolts to go around the frame verses drilling in to them. Also try to get it centered as good as possible, or make sure if it is side mounted that you have other equipment on the other side to off set it. That much weight can effect the way the vehicle drive/handles... PS the van look great.


I'm going to try to not drive with it full as for space reasons I will have it on one side. My one ton van handles the 100 gallon tank fine but it's a horizontal tank. 

I'll be trying to mount the Jetter to the opposite side to balance it out a bit. I'll post pics of my tires after six months in the field haha


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

You might want to consider adding a leaf to each back wheel for support , I had to for my cutaway after I loaded it. Best 500.00 I spent.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> You might want to consider adding a leaf to each back wheel for support , I had to for my cutaway after I loaded it. Best 500.00 I spent.



Same here. I have a skid mount and had to beef up the rear springs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> You might want to consider adding a leaf to each back wheel for support , I had to for my cutaway after I loaded it. Best 500.00 I spent.



Good idea. She goes in for break in service next week I'll see what I can do. 











Done and in the field today.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice, well done. Makes me want to skid my jetter inside. I tow it everywhere. The hassle pays off IOW, The numbers say it's worth it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> Very nice, well done. Makes me want to skid my jetter inside. I tow it everywhere. The hassle pays off IOW, The numbers say it's worth it.


I ran the last one all winter long just left the van running with the heat on never used a drop of anti freeze. I had one van mounted and one inside a trailer. Van was way more convenient for downtown areas and residential. 

The trailer could be towed with anything though so a truck being serviced didn't mean a Jetter was down.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't foresee ever buying a trailer jetter, not in this area. The skid mount is so much more efficient as far as transportation is concerned. Plus I always have it with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah I love having my jetter with me, plus it really doesn't take up any space in the van.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Inside of side doors. Keeps the noisy home owned back when it's running.


----------

